# Ac Settings



## frostydon (Apr 13, 2009)

HELLO TO ALL! THIS IS MY FIRST TRANSMISSION AND NEW TO FORUMS. I HAVE A QUESTION. A FELLOW CAMPER INFORMED ME THAT SETTING MY AC AS LOW AS 70 DEGREES MAY CAUSE DAMAGE AND THAT HE WAS TOLD THAT HE SHOULD SET IT NO LOWER THAN 72. I REMARKED THAT THAT DID NOT MAKE ANY SENSE. THE AC CONTROL PANEL LETS YOU SET IT AT YOUR DESIRED TEMP. AND THE RV DEALER NEVER CAUTIONED ME THAT I SHOULD SET IT NO LOWER THAN 72. HAS ANYONE EVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING OR HAVE ANY KNOWLEDGE ON THIS SUBJECT? THANKS, FROSTYDON


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!!! (I think your caps locks are stuck on







)

Set the A/C for what makes you comfortable. The ways to damage it are to feed it bad power (low voltage). This is the only big thing to watch out for as far as I know.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

frostydon said:


> HELLO TO ALL! THIS IS MY FIRST TRANSMISSION AND NEW TO FORUMS. I HAVE A QUESTION. A FELLOW CAMPER INFORMED ME THAT SETTING MY AC AS LOW AS 70 DEGREES MAY CAUSE DAMAGE AND THAT HE WAS TOLD THAT HE SHOULD SET IT NO LOWER THAN 72. I REMARKED THAT THAT DID NOT MAKE ANY SENSE. THE AC CONTROL PANEL LETS YOU SET IT AT YOUR DESIRED TEMP. AND THE RV DEALER NEVER CAUTIONED ME THAT I SHOULD SET IT NO LOWER THAN 72. HAS ANYONE EVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING OR HAVE ANY KNOWLEDGE ON THIS SUBJECT? THANKS, FROSTYDON


 Nathan said it pretty simply. Set it to what makes you comfortable. The AC unit will do what it was intended to do...condition air.

I have used the A/C in Virginia in 110 degree heat with no shade and set it to as low as it could go. It ran that way for the week and did just fine. Ours is normally set to 70 degrees otherwise unless it is very warm outside and we need to compensate for it.

I have made 3 trips to Virginia, Second trip to Washington DC is coming up at the end of the month and have used it in warm and hot conditions with no issues.

We are going on our 5th year of trouble free operation of the Carrier AirV Air Conditioner.

A suggestion from me would be to drop an e-mail off to the manufacturer of your A/C unit and ask them the question. I am sure you'll get a like response.

Hope that helps.

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is no restriction on where you set it. There can be issues with the coils freezing but that is due to the freeze sensor being in the wrong place or being displaced. Some believe this freezing is due to having a low setting but cause and effect are not related to the setting.

PS, as mentioned welcome to Outbacks and please drop the ALL CAPS.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, I found my sensor hanging in space. I put it back into the coils per the instructions...


----------



## frostydon (Apr 13, 2009)

frostydon said:


> HELLO TO ALL! THIS IS MY FIRST TRANSMISSION AND NEW TO FORUMS. I HAVE A QUESTION. A FELLOW CAMPER INFORMED ME THAT SETTING MY AC AS LOW AS 70 DEGREES MAY CAUSE DAMAGE AND THAT HE WAS TOLD THAT HE SHOULD SET IT NO LOWER THAN 72. I REMARKED THAT THAT DID NOT MAKE ANY SENSE. THE AC CONTROL PANEL LETS YOU SET IT AT YOUR DESIRED TEMP. AND THE RV DEALER NEVER CAUTIONED ME THAT I SHOULD SET IT NO LOWER THAN 72. HAS ANYONE EVER HEARD OF SUCH A THING OR HAVE ANY KNOWLEDGE ON THIS SUBJECT? THANKS, FROSTYDON


THANKS YOU GUYS! I REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR QUICK RESPONSE. I WAS NOT SURPRISED BUY YOUR REPLIES. HOPE TO HELP ANY OF YOU IN TH FUTURE IF I HAVE KNOWLEDGE OR AN OPINION. FROSTYDON


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

frostydon said:


> HELLO TO ALL! THIS IS MY FIRST TRANSMISSION AND NEW TO FORUMS.










All caps is like shouting.























Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The same camper that told you not to lower it below 72 (which is absurd) was probably the same guy that was on here a few years ago saying that you needed to pull all of your electric cord out in order to keep from blowing fuses !!!!

Dude i keep my trailer so cold you can hang meat ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

AC?!?, Oh yeah that's the big white box on the roof.







Don't think we have used it, yet. By the way, welcome to Outbackers.


----------

